# Ho



## Aloysius (Sep 1, 2009)

How much does the following cost in Mexico in US dollars?

Banana per pound
Mango
Watermelon
Lettuce
Some other tropical fruits

One acre of land in tropical climate
Rent of one room apartment.
A used minivan that might be equivalent in quality to US $5,000 minivan.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

Aloysius, as far as the cost fruits and vegetables, depends on where you live, where you shop, and what season it is. 

land and apartment costs depend, again, on where you live. and for apartments, it depends on whether you're asking about furnished or unfurnished, upscale or in a small village (where you'd probably be renting a house, not an apartment per se), and what amenities you wish to have (i.e. pool, satellite TV, internet). 

can you give more specifics?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I do not know the cost of a Ho...Usually items sold in Mexico are sold by the kilo not by the pound, and many fresh fruits and veggies are sold by item not weight.. I am in Nayarit were a watermelon or pineapple cost about $0.75, a liter of fresh squeezed orange juice is $0.75, I can go into a produce market and get 2 plastic grocery bags of fruit and veggies for about $7.00 USD... many items cost 10 pesos (about 75 cents ) a bag like tomato's oranges and mangos...kilo of jumbo prawns ( 2.2 pounds ) are about $9.00 USD ...a studio apt. 2 blocks from the beach, kitchen and pool runs $300.00 a month... hope this helps......pesos=13 x 1 dollar.......


----------

